# [SOLVED] rsync error

## caz

раньше тоже возникала данная проблемма, но спустя несколько часов все прекрасно обновлялось, а сейчас уже 2 или 3 день не хочет

при попытке emerge --sync выдает это:

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(541) [receiver=3.0.2]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://134.68.220.97/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(541) [receiver=3.0.2]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 3 with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(541) [receiver=3.0.2]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://134.68.220.74/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(541) [receiver=3.0.2]

>>> Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES: 3

гугл особо ничего не сказал, может не внимательным был.. 

p.s.

есть похожая тема https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305269-highlight-rsync.html , но тоже ничего из перечисленого там не помогло..

p.s.s.

emerge-webrsync прекрасно работает..

как заставить emerge --sync снова работать?

----------

## neroot

У меня подобное возникало при обновлении ядра.

Раскопки показали, что дело в драйвере.

Смена версии как правило помогала.

----------

## user11

Может, это просто файрволл у тебя или у твоего провайдера?

----------

## caz

 *user11 wrote:*   

> Может, это просто файрволл у тебя или у твоего провайдера?

 

спасибо, я что-то и забыл про фаервол, открыл порт все заработало =)

----------

